# Help with setting up network



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

We recently switched from dial up to DSL (Verizon). While on dial up, our computers were networked via Windows XP and a crossover cable running between the two computers, using nic cards. Since getting the DSL, we have not been able to network the computers. I have tried different cables, different nic cards and assigning TCP/IP addresses to the computers. Nothing works. It appears that the host computer is sending, but the guest computer is not receiving. This is very frustrating, since I have been working on it for a week or more and my spouse keeps using my computer for the high speed and I am without the computer for most of the time. Is it just impossible to link the computers with a crossover cable? Please help, I am at the end of my rope.

rivesjct

Jean Hammond


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

That's usually done with both computers connected to a router with straight-through cables. Do you have two network adapters in the computer with the DSL? How does that computer connect to the DSL modem?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Nevada, I do have two lan cards, one in each of the computers and am trying to use a crossover cable between the computers. The DSL connects to a separate lan connection.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Nevada said:


> That's usually done with both computers connected to a router with straight-through cables. Do you have two network adapters in the computer with the DSL? How does that computer connect to the DSL modem?



Yes, there are two separate lan cards in the computer with the DSL. That computer connects directly to the DSL via one of the lan cards.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

I am now considering a wireless router, but know nothing about them. I am assuming that I will need a wireless router (duh) and a wireless card for each computer. Is this correct?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> I am now considering a wireless router, but know nothing about them. I am assuming that I will need a wireless router (duh) and a wireless card for each computer. Is this correct?


Yes. That should do it. You should be able to find a wireless rounter at eBay for $20, and wireless adapters for about $10 each.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks Nevada. How reliable are the USB lans as opposed to the lan card for the wireless network? I hate taking the computers apart. BTW, this is copperkid's wife (rivesjct). I do all the computer repair and updating.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> Nevada, I do have two lan cards, one in each of the computers and am trying to use a crossover cable between the computers. The DSL connects to a separate lan connection.


That really should work. The crossover connection should not be affected by the DSL.

Be sure that you've assigned your IP address ranges properly. Each network adapter in the DSL computer needs to be in a different range. With XP Internet sharing, you need to use the 192.168.0.xxx range for your crossover cable adapters. Make your IP address assignments accordingly.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> Thanks Nevada. How reliable are the USB lans as opposed to the lan card for the wireless network? I hate taking the computers apart. BTW, this is copperkid's wife (rivesjct). I do all the computer repair and updating.


USB adapters tend to go into "do nothing mode" from time to time, but a reboot will fix it. I would prefer a PCI card myself.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

What you want is DSL MOdem -----Router----HUB---- Computer 1
.................................................................|------Computer 2

had to use dot to space out the link, they are just there to make the pix look good.

Please note some routers will also have multi port hubs. Call cables should be straight 
through cables unless your HUB/router supports Xconnects then any cable will work.
With this configuration the DSL sees one "device", The router handles are the work 
connect computer 1 and 2 to the internet.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

This may sound simple, but have you tried running the network wizard in XP? It may help resolve whatever issue you're seeing. I'd make both DHCP and run the wizard and see what happens.........

Also, make sure file and print sharing is still turned on in the firewall settings for both - those may have changed when you switched to DSL.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

All right, I am still having problems with setting up a network. My computer is telling me that my driver is not digitally signed, no matter which card I use. Could this be causing the problem?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> All right, I am still having problems with setting up a network. My computer is telling me that my driver is not digitally signed, no matter which card I use. Could this be causing the problem?


No, that's fine. It was a program that wasn't too bad of an idea, but Microsoft never really followed through on. Go ahead and install the driver.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Nevada said:


> No, that's fine. It was a program that wasn't too bad of an idea, but Microsoft never really followed through on. Go ahead and install the driver.


Well, then I am still having problems. I can ping the host computer from the guest computer, but not vice versa. Any suggestions? I am to the point that I am going to reload Windows XP on my computer to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> Well, then I am still having problems. I can ping the host computer from the guest computer, but not vice versa. Any suggestions? I am to the point that I am going to reload Windows XP on my computer to see if that solves the problem.


I don't think you've got a fundamental problem with Windows XP, I think there is software in the guest computer that's blocking communication. Try pinging 127.0.0.1 from the guest computer to verify that TCP/IP is running properly.

If that works, try disabling Windows firewall. Also turn off any other security software, such as ZoneAlarm. Try pinging from the host computer again.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Nevada said:


> I don't think you've got a fundamental problem with Windows XP, I think there is software in the guest computer that's blocking communication. Try pinging 127.0.0.1 from the guest computer to verify that TCP/IP is running properly.
> 
> If that works, try disabling Windows firewall. Also turn off any other security software, such as ZoneAlarm. Try pinging from the host computer again.


I can ping both computers using 127.0.0.1 and get a reply from both. Turning off the firewall did not make any difference in pinging. I still can ping and get a reply using the guest computer, but cannot ping the guest computer and get a reply from the host computer.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> I can ping both computers using 127.0.0.1 and get a reply from both. Turning off the firewall did not make any difference in pinging. I still can ping and get a reply using the guest computer, but cannot ping the guest computer and get a reply from the host computer.


Do you have two network adapters in the host machine now? If so, what IP addresses are assigned to each adapter?

To do that, first open the command prompt.

Start-->All Programs-->Accessories-->Command Prompt

At the prompt type,

ipconfig

Then press Enter. What did you get?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's help. My computers are now linked, I had to change the DHCP on the guest computer to automatic address and everything just fell into place. Whew!!!! What a frustrating job over the past few days. Again, thanks for you patience and advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> Thanks for everyone's help. My computers are now linked, I had to change the DHCP on the guest computer to automatic address and everything just fell into place. Whew!!!! What a frustrating job over the past few days. Again, thanks for you patience and advice. I really appreciate it.




That's networking for ya. We get paid for the frustration, not what we do or what we know. LOL


----------

